# ajuste de rebote de suspensión....



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

que tal, pues aqui planteando una duda, como saber que el ajuste de rebote de una suspensión de tijera es el correcto?

acabo de adquirir una suspensión suntor xcr-rl 2011 co remoto y bloqueo hidraulico y dice precarga hidraulica, que según es de resorte y aceite de acuerdo a las especificaciones, bueno y dice que trae ajuste de precarga, como debo hacer eso? hacia donde voy a girar al + ó - ? según entiendo va en proporción a mi peso, bueno hablemos de 90kg, qe debo hacer con ese ajuste hacia donde y cuanto? y si me pueden explicar el principio basico de ese ajuste para comprenderlo bien... gracias.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

toño cerezo said:


> que tal, pues aqui planteando una duda, como saber que el ajuste de rebote de una suspensión de tijera es el correcto?
> 
> acabo de adquirir una suspensión suntor xcr-rl 2011 co remoto y bloqueo hidraulico y dice precarga hidraulica, que según es de resorte y aceite de acuerdo a las especificaciones, bueno y dice que trae ajuste de precarga, como debo hacer eso? hacia donde voy a girar al + ó - ? según entiendo va en proporción a mi peso, bueno hablemos de 90kg, qe debo hacer con ese ajuste hacia donde y cuanto? y si me pueden explicar el principio basico de ese ajuste para comprenderlo bien... gracias.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado Sr. Cerezo :

Barajéamela mas despacio , a ver si entendí .

Aclaro públicamente que no conozco esa horquilla , pero dando por hecho que los ajustes sean como deben ser , ahí te voy......

Tu primera pregunta se refiere al rebote , ok ? , la perilla de rebote controla la velocidad con la que una horquilla recupera toda su extensión después de la compresión ,suponiendo que éste ajuste funcione en tu horquilla como en la mayoría , entonces si giras la perilla hacia la palabra slow o lento aumentaras la amortiguación de rebote con lo cual la horquilla tardará mas tiempo en volver a la posición de completamente extendida, si giras la perilla hacia fast o rápido sucede lo contrario y la horquilla regresará rápidamente a estar completamente extendida .

Tendrás que hacer algunos ajustes en el camino hasta que encuentres el punto donde tu horquilla siga el relieve del piso y tengas estabilidad, control y tracción , a veces es una cuestión de gusto personal , parte del punto medio del rango de giros de la perilla y ya de ahí le vas haciendo pequeños ajustes.

En tu segundo párrafo yo entiendo que lo que preguntas es como determinar el sag de tu horquilla , el sag es digamos el hundimiento inicial de la horquilla cuando te subes a la bici y se ajusta de acuerdo al peso del ciclista, estilo de conducción y terreno , un hundimiento correcto hará que la rueda delantera se adapte a las irregularidades del terreno.

A veces el ajuste del sag es a base de presión de aire, o con una perilla que ajusta el muelle , algunas horquillas ya tienen de fábrica un anillo en el tubo superior , si no tiene le puedes poner un zip tie, la distancia entre el zip-tie y el wiper seal de la horquilla es el sag .
Ajusta de tal forma que tu sag sea de entre un 15 a 25 % del recorrido de viaje de tu horquilla, por ejemplo si es de 100 mm. ( 4 inches) prueba con un sag de 25 mm. ( 1 inch)

Súbete a tu bici y ve cuanto se mueve el zip tie , entonces mueve el ajuste o gradúa la presión de aire hasta que encuentres el sag requerido .

En términos generales con eso puedes ajustar tu horquilla , obviamente que también debes ver lo que dice tu manual

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Lastbiker esta correcto. Nada mas para clarificar, rebote y precarga son diferentes ajustes.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Y como complemento a la buena explicación de TLB, un aumento en la pre-carga hará de tu horquilla menos sensible a pequeñas ondulaciones del terreno, esto por que la pre-carga "pre" "carga" la horquilla (valga la rebusnancia) y se necesita una mayor fuerza inicial para moverla. En un mundo ideal el sag se ajustaria por medio del cambio de resorte a uno más duro, con lo cual no se perdería sensibilidad, pero a veces esa no es opción y uno tiene que recurrir a la precarga.


----------



## eltigrilloJR (Dec 2, 2010)

algo así 




ya quiero ver esa alubike con la susp y piezas nuevas y la giant.

salu2 PP


----------



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

[Quote = el motorista última ]------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------------------- --------------------------------------

**Estimado Sr. Cerezo:

**Barajéamela mas DESPACIO, un Entendí ver si.

Aclaro publicamente Que No horquilla Conozco esa, Pero Dando Por Hecho Que los ajustes sean de como los servicios Deben, voy Ahi te ......

**Tu Primera Question sí refiere al rebote, ok? , La perilla de rebote CONTROLA la Velocidad Con La Que Una horquilla Recupera Toda Su extensión despues de la Compresión, suponiendo Que Este bras funcione en tu horquilla de como es la Mayoría, 'entonces' si Giras la perilla Hacia la Palabra lento o lento aumentaras la amortiguación de Con Lo Cual rebote la horquilla tardará mas Tiempo en volver al estilo de posicion de Completamente Extendida, si Giras la rápida perilla HACIA o Rápido SUCEDE Lo contrario y la horquilla regresará rápidamente una ESTAR Completamente Extendida.

**Que tendras HACER ALGUNOS ajustes en El Camino Hasta Que El Punto encuentres tu Donde horquilla El SIGA aliviar del piso Tengas y estabilidad, Tracción y control, es Veces Una Cuestión de gusto personal, a instancia de parte del punto del Medio Rango de giros y de la perilla ya de Ahí le vas Haciendo pequeños ajustes.

En tu Segundo parrafo yo entiendo Que Lo Que es PREGUNTAS COMO determinar el hundimiento El de tu horquilla, es El hundimiento digamos El Hundimiento inicial de la horquilla Cuando Te Subes una y la bici sí ajusta de acuerdo al peso del ciclista, Estilo de Terreno y Conducción , sin Hundimiento CORRECTO hara Que La Rueda Delantera SE ADAPTE A Las irregularidades del Terreno.

A Veces El bras del hundimiento es una base de pressure de aire, la perilla o Con Una Que ajusta El Muelle, Horquillas ALGUNAS ya Tienen de Fábrica Anillo de las Naciones Unidas en El Tubo superior, si no TIENE LE PUEDES PONER empate zip, La Distancia Entre El zip empate sello y El limpiador de la horquilla es ceder el.
Ajusta de tal forma tu Que el hundimiento del mar de 15 empresarios de las Naciones Unidas un 25% del Recorrido de Viaje de tu horquilla, Por Ejemplo si es de 100 mm. (4 pulgadas) Prueba Con el hundimiento de las Naciones Unidas de 25 mm. (1 pulgada)

Súbete una bici tu y he Cuanto sí Mueve El brida de plástico, 'entonces' Mueve El bras o la graduación DE PRESION aire Hasta Que encuentres Hab. El hundimiento.

En Términos Generales PUEDES Con ESO horquilla tu ajustar, obviamente Que also Debes ver Lo Que dados manual de tu

Saludos

el motorista pasado [/ quote]

muchas gracias, como siempre tus comentarios tan acertados amigo luis, ahora si me quedó claro, y si lo plantie mal, lo que queria saber es el ajuste de hundimiento, ya me lo aclareste y de paso el de rebote, ese creo que no lo trae esa suspensión, pero creo que de momento para lo que practico esta esta buena con el bloqueo remoto, ya tendré oportunidad mas delante de probar una con ajuste de rebote.....

saludos.


----------



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

[Quote = eltigrilloJR] Algo ASI [MEDIA=youtube]vIGK9YYjw6o[/MEDIA]...igo....
bueno pues ya la veras la proxima...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Tono... por lo de tu pregunta original, ya te la resolvieron. En efecto, tu tijera no trae ajuste de rebote, que mientras el ajuste que trae te sea comodo, no hay tos.

El despiece de tu tijera esta en la pagina de Suntour... http://preview.srsuntour-cycling.co...hp?filename=explosions2011/SF11-XCR-DS-RL.pdf

Para darle servicio, solo quita los tornillos Numero 16 en la figura, y saca las boetellas. Limpialas bien con un trapo que no deje pelusa y aplicas alguna grasa ligera en las barras antes de poner las boetellas de vuelta en su lugar. Esa va a estar cañon conseguirla por nuestros lares, pero pues cualquier grasa, mientras mas ligera sea, te va a servir bien.

Por cierto... tengo que contestarte tu PM... mil disculpas por la tardanza!


----------



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

muchas gracias, ahorita checo la pagina, y no te preocipes por lo otro...

saludos.


----------

